# Wild Boar (Test Run)



## arsmokinjoe (Oct 9, 2011)

We plan to cook a hog for Halloween. I have never cooked a wild boar and have never cooked a whole hog without the skin on and also have not used my cooker yet.
Yes! a few reasons to be a little nervous right?
We decided to go get a 60lb boar and cook it this weekend for a little test run before the big cook.
Needless to say all worries are in the past. All I have to say is..
!!BOMBDIGIDY!!


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice, and beautiful smoker trailer too. Congratulations!


----------



## ronnies (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good, I have smoked a few wild half hogs and my family likes them better than anything else.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks like it turned out great!

Nice job! Nice rig too!


----------



## frosty (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW, the smoker looks great, and so does the hog.  Good job!  looks like a total success.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup---Your test run looks real good from here!!!

Bear


----------



## exhaustedspark (Nov 14, 2011)

Green with envy. 

That looks great


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks yummy!


----------

